# Cost of replacing a rafter in our roof???



## bikerboy337

We've got a cracked rafter in our roof and need to replace it, the roof is slightly concave at this position and I'm told we'll need to jack the roof slightly and then install another rafter next the the cracked one to provide support... wondering how much something like this might cost. the shingles and rest of the roof are 3 years old (80 year old house)... any info would be great. thanks.


----------



## Teetorbilt

This is called 'sistering'. Much depends on the location of the fracture, the length and the ability to get the 'sister' into place.
For a 'cakewalk' job, I would charge about $500.00. You can go up from there. A long fracture may require getting a 10-12 ft piece of lumber into the attic, sometimes this means putting large holes in a ceiling. Often it can go in through a soffit. Short breaks, like from a knot or impact are much easier.


----------



## Grumpy

If installing the roof and we run across a rafter that needs to be sistered, it's $5.5 per linear ft. We brace up the existing rafter if sagging then sister the new rafter. We would go at least 3' pas tthe sag in each direction, for a minimum of 6'.

If sistering the rafter and not installing the roof, this can be a very messy job depending on access to the attic.


----------



## 747

*grumpy*

I think the contractor on that house might just open pandora's box  Meaning oh man lookout there is more than meets the eye on this job.


----------

